# How the pax think



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I had a pax today tell me that his wife always rates drivers a four unless they really go above and beyond.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

"I desire that every driver by fired unless they really go above and beyond."

I'd love to be able to rate her at her job.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> I had a pax today tell me that his wife always rates drivers a four unless they really go above and beyond.


^^^
Above and beyond what? 
I would have asked him. 
And then give him a 1*.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd politely ask him why his wife wants to get all of her drivers fired?

"And what, sir, is her first name?" And if he was stupid enough to tell me her name, then I'd tell him 'Every rider I get with that name will be rated no higher than 1 star. Knowing of her punitive attitude will incline me to rate low to warn (and protect) other drivers!!!' 

And I'd give him 1 star -- because he married her!!!

LOL


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> rs a four unless they really go above and beyond.


She want a blow then she Want a doggie style


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> I had a pax today tell me that his wife always rates drivers a four unless they really go above and beyond.


His wife is frustrated. She gave him a 3 last Saturday night.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mike888 said:


> His wife is frustrated. She gave him a 3 last Saturday night.


^^^
LMGDFAO.


----------

